# Sleeping tablets/ things that may help?



## Angel2Fire

Before becoming pregnant I used to take temazepam when I had serious problems sleeping, but now I can't.

Does anyone know of anything that is safe to take?

I've tried warm baths/ milky drinks/ soothing music/ just lying there for hours and nothing works. :(

Please help


----------



## Hope22

I know Gravol (Dimenhydrinate) is safe during pregnancy, I took it all through first tri for morning sickness, and it makes most people VERY sleepy. It's important to talk to your doc or MW before taking anything, but mine approved this drug and many books mention it as something safe to take. I have occasionally taken it during third tri as well because I'm experiencing nausea again and can't sleep comfortably, and it gives me about four consecutive hours of sleep which is wonderful (though I wake up REALLY having to pee!)


----------



## MayBlossom

I'm not sure if it's called the same thing in the UK, but Benadryl is often prescribed for sleep (and congestion) during pregnancy there. The drug itself is called Diphenhydramine.


----------



## claire roach

my anti sickness tablets in my last pregnancy made me sleep all day and night they were called phenergen!!! (SP)


----------



## polo_princess

Have you tried asking your mw if theres anything over the counter that you can take?


----------



## Nutmeg

I would speak to your gp or mw first. You may find it difficult to buy anything over the counter if you are obviously pregnant. One chemist wouldn't even sell me paracetamol once ARGGHHH!


----------



## countessbump

Hope22, they don't have gravol in the UK - it's a motion-sickness pill, for those who don't know what it is. Usually given 20 minutes before a long car ride to kids........... and yes, it does make you sleepy! 

c all your mw and ask her what you can have.


----------



## Hope22

Ack! Didn't mean to offer a suggestion that wasn't available, sorry about that!


----------



## TheNewWife

I am having the same problem! I was taking amitriptyline for restless leg syndrome and can now take nothing. It's worth the sacrifice but not sleeping well for the past 3 months is really starting to take its toll ...


----------



## countessbump

no worries, hope22! I'm canadian and am used to 'translating' back + forth.........LOL and of course drugs that are the same are called different things in different countries....no tylenol here, either - it's paracetemol in the UK. 

Angel, have your tried a warm milky drink?? (probably, but i thought I might ask!) milk, a little sugar, and some vanilla extract or almond extract + cinnamon/nutmeg all warmed up together and sipped slowly is nice. (sorry no booze!)


----------



## dippy dee

Hun speak to your consultant as they can perscribe something. I'm epileptic and one of my triggers are tierdness, the mw shocked me the other day and said if i'm not sleeping to well next visit then she will sort me out with a mild sedative.


----------



## TheNewWife

Thanks. Had a near sleepless night last night - I have a cold so I tried to go to bed at 8:30 as I was exhausted but I didn't end up falling asleep until 2:30. Had to get up at 5:45 for work. Ugh. I think last night was because of a terribly sore throat, though.


----------

